# What we're watching this week



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

My wife borrowed _In Bruges







_ from our library for us to watch this week. It's been highly recommended by a work friend of mine.

Anyone seen it?


----------



## quickfics (Oct 27, 2008)

Less humorous and more brilliant than you would guess by watching the trailer or reading the back of the case. Has a very "Sexy Beast" vibe, and Jordan Prentice's "Jimmy" completely steals the film. Great, great movie.


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

The Day that the Earth Stood Still.  The original 1951 version.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

tc said:


> The Day that the Earth Stood Still. The original 1951 version.


One of the all time genre greats, along with Forbidden Planet.

_Michael Rennie was ill
The Day the Earth Stood Still
But he told us where we stand

And Flash Gordon was there
In silver underwear
Claude Rains was The Invisible Man_


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I've seen it and thought it was quite good.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I was in Bruges when they were filming *In Bruges* so I definitely wanted to see it. It was more violent than my usual taste and I probably would not have opted to see it under typical circumstances. But overall it was good. I really liked Colin Farrell. And of course, the scenery was beautiful.

L


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

Yo Leslie,
Since you seem to watch these types of movies for the "scenery" (I like to read Playboy for the articles), I thought you'd like to know that I am the body double for Huge Jackman and Colin Farrell. Here is another sample of my work:


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I just wanted to share - and WARN - this past weekend I officially watched the dumbest movie ever made. We watched it on recommendation from a couple of friends, downloaded it from itunes movies and hooked it up to the tv. I had high hopes. 
Let me first say I'm a big fan of semi-stupid movies (Love Adam Sandler, that kind of thing). This one stars Luke Wilson and is called _Idiocracy_. It sounds kind of dumb, but I love him so gave it a shot. The premise is this: a man (Luke Wilson) gets 'frozen' in an army experiment, and long story short gets woken up somewhere around the year of 2500. Basically, smart people stopped procreating in the past couple of centuries, and stupid people bred like rabbits. So, at this time when he wakes up the world is run by total morons, and he is the smartest man in the world. 
Sounds at least semi-interesting, right? *WRONG*! It was, by far, the most awful movie I have ever seen. And I've seen some awful movies. I was definitely dumber for having watched it. Stay away....FAR away!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jen said:


> I just wanted to share - and WARN - this past weekend I officially watched the dumbest movie ever made. We watched it on recommendation from a couple of friends, downloaded it from itunes movies and hooked it up to the tv. I had high hopes.
> Let me first say I'm a big fan of semi-stupid movies (Love Adam Sandler, that kind of thing). This one stars Luke Wilson and is called _Idiocracy_. It sounds kind of dumb, but I love him so gave it a shot. The premise is this: a man (Luke Wilson) gets 'frozen' in an army experiment, and long story short gets woken up somewhere around the year of 2500. Basically, smart people stopped procreating in the past couple of centuries, and stupid people bred like rabbits. So, at this time when he wakes up the world is run by total morons, and he is the smartest man in the world.
> Sounds at least semi-interesting, right? *WRONG*! It was, by far, the most awful movie I have ever seen. And I've seen some awful movies. I was definitely dumber for having watched it. Stay away....FAR away!!


Not to sound snarky, but with a name like *Idiocracy*, what were you expecting? Seriously, though, it actually gets a 72% on rottentomatoes! It says it has hilarity and biting satire. Okay....I'll stay away. Thanks for the warning, Jen!

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ethan said:


> Yo Leslie,
> Since you seem to watch these types of movies for the "scenery" (I like to read Playboy for the articles), I thought you'd like to know that I am the body double for Huge Jackman and Colin Farrell. Here is another sample of my work:


Thank you for that, Ethan! Glad to know.

I am sure you read Playboy for the articles. Same reason I read Out. 

L


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Not to sound snarky, but with a name like *Idiocracy*, what were you expecting? Seriously, though, it actually gets a 72% on rottentomatoes! It says it has hilarity and biting satire. Okay....I'll stay away. Thanks for the warning, Jen!
> 
> L


I know, but from recommendation of two people I used to trust with movie reviews, we gave it a shot without doing any checking on it. The way he described it, it sounded kind of cool. And we were in the mood for some dumb humor. I can handle some, but not this level.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

My husband and I both loved _Idiocracy_.

Brawndo, it's what plants crave... It's got electrolytes!


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Jen said:


> Basically, smart people stopped procreating in the past couple of centuries, and stupid people bred like rabbits. So, at this time when he wakes up the world is run by total morons,


Sounds like our Government!

Okay, no replies to this. Let's not make it a political issue


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> My husband and I both loved _Idiocracy_.
> 
> Brawndo, it's what plants crave... It's got electrolytes!


It just really goes to show, different strokes for different folks! One of my favorite movies of all time is the Big Lebowski, many people I know hate it. To each his own!


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

Our two Netflix movies sitting on the coffee table:
Futurama: Bender's Game (already watched)
The Queen


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I was in Bruges when they were filming *In Bruges* so I definitely wanted to see it. It was more violent than my usual taste and I probably would not have opted to see it under typical circumstances. But overall it was good. I really liked Colin Farrell. And of course, the scenery was beautiful.
> 
> L


I never even heard of it... 

Betsy


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

I've got Zodiac from netflix waiting for me... its been waiting for the past couple of weekends as I haven't been home long enough to watch a show.  

Over the ThanksGiving weekend I have all this season's (that's out so far) sitting on my DVR for a Heroes weekend.  Oh and 24 is finally back on! I think it starts on the 23rd or 24th of this month. I'll have to check again.

TheresaM


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> The Queen


Loved The Queen. Helen Mirren was perfect, so was the guy who played Prince Phillip.

Since I posted in the scrabble thread about Snow Cake, I think I'll be watching that this weekend and maybe move on to The Search for John Gissing.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

We've seen this movie before, but I like it. We'll watch this and whatever other
movies that are on Dish Network.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

^^ I lived on Hatteras Island when this movie came out.  It is looked upon with much scorn there.


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

I bought 'The Happening' a couple of weeks ago and still need to watch it. And I need to pick up 'Wallee' for my son before he revolts!  This is besides all the shows on the DVR for the week: csi miami, csi, csi ny, heroes, criminal minds. I record all week and try to catch up on the weekend. Doesn't always work!


----------



## quickfics (Oct 27, 2008)

soapy70 said:


> I bought 'The Happening' a couple of weeks ago and still need to watch it.


If you haven't broken open the shrink wrap yet, Soapy, do yourself a favor and get your money back. Or, if you'd rather have the full "The Happening" experience without feeling like you've wasted two hours of your life, throw the movie directly into the garbage, then punch yourself in the head until your IQ drops twenty points.

*This has been a public service announcement.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I never even heard of it...
> 
> Betsy


It premiered at the Sundance Film Festival last winter and got generally good reviews. It was only in the theater here for a about 2 weeks. I was watching for it because, as I said, I had seen them filming a scene while I was in Bruges and was curious to see the movie.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Here's a publicity photo from *In Bruges*


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I believe Galaxy Quest is on the menu for this evening.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I believe Galaxy Quest is on the menu for this evening.


By Grabthar's Hammer ... what a savings.

Love Brandon. He's on that PC v. Mac commercial.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I believe Galaxy Quest is on the menu for this evening.


I watched it for a while during dinner, but then I had to come back here to tell you about the GQ 20th Anniversary show. It's almost as funny as the movie.

www.britbitsandclips.com It's Alan Rickman download haven. They did a 20th anniversary show just like it was a reunion of he GQ cast. Tony Shaloub isn't in it, but it's worth downloading. Runs about 20 minutes.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

As a former sci-fi con attendee and occasional staffer, I enjoyed GQ much more than the film itself deserved.

I _did_ mention that I'm a total geek, right?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I always tell my husband how incredibly stupid this movie is (which it is, but I still enjoy it and enjoy the arguing with my husband over it just as much)

Thanks for the link I'll be watching that later.

Jim - Are you related to my husband?


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Jim - Are you related to my husband?


Unlikely. After Iwas born, the CDC and the scientific community in general agreed that such an abomination must never occur again. My mother and I were immediately sterilized and my father met with a "hunting accident." My DNA has been effectively isolated from the rest of the human population.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> As a former sci-fi con attendee and occasional staffer, I enjoyed GQ much more than the film itself deserved.


Just thinking about this movie makes me giggle inside.



> I _did_ mention that I'm a total geek, right?


It's part of your charm.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Well, my wife and I watched In Bruges last night. This is clever screenwriting - a realistic story that is both touching and appalling. The characters are drawn brilliantly - Colin Farrell and Brendan Gleeson are superb, and this is probably my favorite role by Ralph Fiennes. That guy is brutal!

The movie made me empathize deeply with the 'bad guys', in a way that reminded me very much of Quentin Tarantino's writing and directing. (The director of In Bruges is Martin McDonagh. He also wrote the screenplay.)

My wife did not care for it. Too dark, too violent, and a lot of swearing.

Not for everyone. I loved it, though, and would highly recommend it to other people like myself, assuming they exist.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

quickfics said:


> If you haven't broken open the shrink wrap yet, Soapy, do yourself a favor and get your money back. Or, if you'd rather have the full "The Happening" experience without feeling like you've wasted two hours of your life, throw the movie directly into the garbage, then punch yourself in the head until your IQ drops twenty points.
> 
> *This has been a public service announcement.


LOL!


----------

